# spring isolaters ???



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

ive got a 93 nx2000, i have agxs and hypercoils and es bushing kit in my garage waiting to go on after the holidays. ive been way to busy to get the chance to get them installed. i was wondering before i do if there are spring isolators made for my set up. or for the nx2000 in general ? if not does anybody know what can/will. tia guys


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

STRATTON said:


> ive got a 93 nx2000, i have agxs and hypercoils and es bushing kit in my garage waiting to go on after the holidays. ive been way to busy to get the chance to get them installed. i was wondering before i do if there are spring isolators made for my set up. or for the nx2000 in general ? if not does anybody know what can/will. tia guys


Use the stock spring isolators. If they are ripped, order some new ones.


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

jharris1 said:


> Use the stock spring isolators. If they are ripped, order some new ones.


yeah. but im assuming since i just hit 150k :fluffy: it wouldnt hurt to be replaced. i called nissan. there about 10 bucks each, so no biggie.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

http://www.suspension.com/COILS_SPRING_ISOLATORS.html


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

When I did my struts, I used the stock isolators up front and new ones in the rear. The stock ones were cracking but I still used them as long as they were still able to seat the spring properly. I figure hey, if I had taken them to the shop to have it done, they would've done the same thing and I probably wouldn't have known/cared. I dont recommend you necessarily do the same thing. Hey, get some new ones, slap 'em on and call it a day.


----------

